# hda-intel fine & no sound

## braulio

Hi, before anything thanks for your help each time i had trouble with my old box. I'm from argentina and now i'm installing gentoo on an amd64 box, motherboard M2N-X and everything works fine but i have no sound. I did read a lot of post here but none of them helped me.

I had follow the Gentoo Linux ALSA Guide but had no positive results.

here is the info i think you should find usefull.

~ # lspci | grep Audio

00:07.0 Audio device: nVidia Corporation MCP65 High Definition Audio (rev a1)

~ # lsmod

Module                  Size  Used by

snd_pcm_oss            41312  0 

snd_mixer_oss          16576  1 snd_pcm_oss

snd_seq_oss            30976  0 

snd_seq_device          8080  1 snd_seq_oss

snd_seq_midi_event      8768  1 snd_seq_oss

snd_seq                49888  4 snd_seq_oss,snd_seq_midi_event

snd_hda_intel         310752  0 

snd_pcm                75464  2 snd_pcm_oss,snd_hda_intel

snd_timer              21256  2 snd_seq,snd_pcm

snd                    51880  8 snd_pcm_oss,snd_mixer_oss,snd_seq_oss,snd_seq_device,snd_seq,snd_hda_intel,snd_pcm,snd_timer

snd_page_alloc         10192  2 snd_hda_intel,snd_pcm

soundcore               8672  1 snd

nvidia               7001396  18 

i2c_core               23040  1 nvidia

please let me know if something is missing or if you need mero info. Thanks

Oh i almost forget, here  is the results of the aadebug script

./aadebug 

ALSA Audio Debug v0.1.0 - Thu Nov 29 23:58:03 ART 2007

http://alsa.opensrc.org/aadebug

http://www.gnu.org/licenses/gpl.txt

Kernel ----------------------------------------------------

Linux Magio64 2.6.22-gentoo-r8 #16 SMP Tue Nov 20 00:59:24 ART 2007 x86_64 AMD Athlon(tm) 64 X2 Dual Core Processor 4200+ AuthenticAMD GNU/Linux

Loaded Modules --------------------------------------------

snd_pcm_oss            41312  0 

snd_mixer_oss          16576  1 snd_pcm_oss

snd_seq_oss            30976  0 

snd_seq_device          8080  1 snd_seq_oss

snd_seq_midi_event      8768  1 snd_seq_oss

snd_seq                49888  4 snd_seq_oss,snd_seq_midi_event

snd_hda_intel         310752  0 

snd_pcm                75464  2 snd_pcm_oss,snd_hda_intel

snd_timer              21256  2 snd_seq,snd_pcm

snd                    51880  8 snd_pcm_oss,snd_mixer_oss,snd_seq_oss,snd_seq_device,snd_seq,snd_hda_intel,snd_pcm,snd_timer

snd_page_alloc         10192  2 snd_hda_intel,snd_pcm

Proc Config -----------------------------------------------

CONFIG_SOUND=m

CONFIG_SND=m

CONFIG_SND_TIMER=m

CONFIG_SND_PCM=m

CONFIG_SND_SEQUENCER=m

# CONFIG_SND_SEQ_DUMMY is not set

CONFIG_SND_OSSEMUL=y

CONFIG_SND_MIXER_OSS=m

CONFIG_SND_PCM_OSS=m

CONFIG_SND_PCM_OSS_PLUGINS=y

CONFIG_SND_SEQUENCER_OSS=y

# CONFIG_SND_RTCTIMER is not set

# CONFIG_SND_DYNAMIC_MINORS is not set

CONFIG_SND_SUPPORT_OLD_API=y

CONFIG_SND_VERBOSE_PROCFS=y

# CONFIG_SND_VERBOSE_PRINTK is not set

# CONFIG_SND_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_SND_AC97_CODEC=m

# CONFIG_SND_DUMMY is not set

# CONFIG_SND_VIRMIDI is not set

# CONFIG_SND_MTPAV is not set

# CONFIG_SND_SERIAL_U16550 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_MPU401 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_AD1889 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ALS300 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ALS4000 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ALI5451 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ATIIXP is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ATIIXP_MODEM is not set

# CONFIG_SND_AU8810 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_AU8820 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_AU8830 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_AZT3328 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_BT87X is not set

# CONFIG_SND_CA0106 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_CMIPCI is not set

# CONFIG_SND_CS4281 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_CS46XX is not set

# CONFIG_SND_DARLA20 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_GINA20 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_LAYLA20 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_DARLA24 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_GINA24 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_LAYLA24 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_MONA is not set

# CONFIG_SND_MIA is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ECHO3G is not set

# CONFIG_SND_INDIGO is not set

# CONFIG_SND_INDIGOIO is not set

# CONFIG_SND_INDIGODJ is not set

# CONFIG_SND_EMU10K1 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_EMU10K1X is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ENS1370 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ENS1371 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ES1938 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ES1968 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_FM801 is not set

CONFIG_SND_HDA_INTEL=m

# CONFIG_SND_HDSP is not set

# CONFIG_SND_HDSPM is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ICE1712 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ICE1724 is not set

CONFIG_SND_INTEL8X0=m

# CONFIG_SND_INTEL8X0M is not set

# CONFIG_SND_KORG1212 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_MAESTRO3 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_MIXART is not set

# CONFIG_SND_NM256 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_PCXHR is not set

# CONFIG_SND_RIPTIDE is not set

# CONFIG_SND_RME32 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_RME96 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_RME9652 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_SONICVIBES is not set

# CONFIG_SND_TRIDENT is not set

# CONFIG_SND_VIA82XX is not set

# CONFIG_SND_VIA82XX_MODEM is not set

# CONFIG_SND_VX222 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_YMFPCI is not set

# CONFIG_SND_AC97_POWER_SAVE is not set

# CONFIG_SND_USB_AUDIO is not set

# CONFIG_SND_USB_USX2Y is not set

# CONFIG_SND_USB_CAIAQ is not set

# CONFIG_SND_SOC is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_PRIME is not set

Modprobe Conf ---------------------------------------------

alias snd-card-0 snd-hda-intel

alias sound-slot-0 snd-hda-intel

Proc Asound -----------------------------------------------

Advanced Linux Sound Architecture Driver Version 1.0.14 (Thu May 31 09:03:25 2007 UTC).

 0 [NVidia         ]: HDA-Intel - HDA NVidia

                      HDA NVidia at 0xdaef4000 irq 23

  0: [ 0]   : control

  1:        : sequencer

 16: [ 0- 0]: digital audio playback

 17: [ 0- 1]: digital audio playback

 24: [ 0- 0]: digital audio capture

 26: [ 0- 2]: digital audio capture

 33:        : timer

cat: /proc/asound/hwdep: No such file or directory

00-02: ALC883 Analog : ALC883 Analog : capture 2

00-01: ALC883 Digital : ALC883 Digital : playback 1

00-00: ALC883 Analog : ALC883 Analog : playback 1 : capture 2

Client info

  cur  clients : 2

  peak clients : 2

  max  clients : 192

Client   0 : "System" [Kernel]

  Port   0 : "Timer" (Rwe-)

  Port   1 : "Announce" (R-e-)

    Connecting To: 15:0

Client  15 : "OSS sequencer" [Kernel]

  Port   0 : "Receiver" (-we-)

    Connected From: 0:1

Dev Snd ---------------------------------------------------

controlC0  pcmC0D0c  pcmC0D0p  pcmC0D1p  pcmC0D2c  seq  timer

CPU -------------------------------------------------------

model name      : AMD Athlon(tm) 64 X2 Dual Core Processor 4200+

cpu MHz         : 2200.000

model name      : AMD Athlon(tm) 64 X2 Dual Core Processor 4200+

cpu MHz         : 2200.000

RAM -------------------------------------------------------

MemTotal:      1026912 kB

SwapTotal:      506008 kB

Hardware --------------------------------------------------

00:18.0 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] HyperTransport Technology Configuration

00:18.1 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] Address Map

00:18.2 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] DRAM Controller

00:18.3 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] Miscellaneous Control

----------

## d2_racing

emerge --info plz  :Smile: 

----------

## braulio

 *d2_racing wrote:*   

> emerge --info plz 

 

Hi, here it is

~ $ emerge --info    

Portage 2.1.3.19 (default-linux/amd64/2007.0, gcc-4.1.2, glibc-2.6.1-r0, 2.6.22-gentoo-r8 x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.22-gentoo-r8 x86_64 AMD Athlon(tm) 64 X2 Dual Core Processor 4200+

Timestamp of tree: Mon, 12 Nov 2007 17:58:01 +0000

app-shells/bash:     3.2_p17

dev-java/java-config: 1.3.7, 2.0.33-r1

dev-lang/python:     2.4.4-r6

dev-python/pycrypto: 2.0.1-r6

sys-apps/baselayout: 1.12.9-r2

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.17

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.61-r1

sys-devel/automake:  1.5, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r2, 1.10

sys-devel/binutils:  2.18-r1

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.3.16

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.24

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.22-r2

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=k8 -O2 -pipe"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/X11/xkb"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/splash /etc/terminfo /etc/udev/rules.d"

CXXFLAGS="-march=k8 -O2 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="distlocks metadata-transfer sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-orphans userfetch"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="ftp://mirrors.localhost.net.ar/pub/mirrors/gentoo "

LANG="es_AR.ISO-8859-1"

LC_ALL="es_AR.ISO-8859-1es_AR.ISO-8859-1"

MAKEOPTS="-j3"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --delete-after --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages --filter=H_**/files/digest-*"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X acl alsa amd64 berkdb bitmap-fonts cli cracklib crypt cups dri ffmpeg fortran gdbm gnome gpm gtk gtk+ iconv ipv6 isdnlog java jpeg lame mad midi mmx mpeg mudflap ncurses nls nptl nptlonly openmp pam pcre perl pppd python readline reflection session slang spl sse sse2 ssl tcpd truetype-fonts type1-fonts unicode wxwindows xft xorg zlib" ALSA_CARDS="snd-hda-intel" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse evdev" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="apm ark chips cirrus cyrix dummy fbdev glint i128 i810 mach64 mga neomagic nv r128 radeon rendition s3 s3virge savage siliconmotion sis sisusb tdfx tga trident tseng v4l vesa vga via vmware voodoo"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LDFLAGS, LINGUAS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, PORTDIR_OVERLAY

----------

## your_WooDness

Hi,

the necessary modules seem to load. This is basically good. I assume that you also executed alsaconf as root to setup the soundcard and the /etc/init.d/alsasound script and altered the volumes for the channels with alsamixer or kmix or whatever. 

What happens when you do as root "/etc/init.d/alsasound restart"? Any errors or does the alsaservice just restarts normally?

Do you have no sound in kde or in vlc or audacious where you can choose which sound output you want to use (alsa, jack, oss)?

Please also make a file in your home directory and name it ".asoundrc". Put this into the .asoundrc file.

```
pcm.card0 {

    type hw

    card 0

}

ctl.card0 {

    type hw

    card 0

}

```

Afterwards check if the file has executable access. Otherwise do "chmod ug+rwx ~/.asoundrc" and restart the /etc/init.d/alsasound.

Just to check some basic things before getting more into troubleshooting and trying to recompile and all that stuff. I read a lot of threads with those nvidia sound chips and problems getting them to work. =0)

WooD

----------

## braulio

 *your_WooDness wrote:*   

> Hi,
> 
> the necessary modules seem to load. This is basically good. I assume that you also executed alsaconf as root to setup the soundcard and the /etc/init.d/alsasound script and altered the volumes for the channels with alsamixer or kmix or whatever. 
> 
> What happens when you do as root "/etc/init.d/alsasound restart"? Any errors or does the alsaservice just restarts normally?
> ...

 

Hello. Your assupmtion is right, i did run alsaconf and had found hda-intel card, i also get this msg:

Running modules-update...

 * Please run 'update-modules' from now on; 'modules-update' is going away

Loading driver...

 * Loading ALSA modules ...

 *   Loading: snd-card-0 ...                                                                                                                                               [ ok ]

 *   Loading: snd-seq-oss ...                                                                                                                                              [ ok ]

 *   Loading: snd-pcm-oss ...                                                                                                                                              [ ok ]

 * Restoring Mixer Levels ...

XXX write TLV...                                                                                                                                                           [ ok ]

Setting default volumes...

amixer: Invalid command!

i set de volumes with alsamixer but nothing happend.

when i restart alsasound script get this:

 /etc/init.d/alsasound restart

 * Storing ALSA Mixer Levels ...                                                                                                                                           [ ok ]

 * Killing processes using ALSA ...                                                                                                                                        [ ok ]

 * Unloading ALSA modules ...                                                                                                                                              [ ok ]

 * Loading ALSA modules ...

 *   Loading: snd-card-0 ...                                                                                                                                               [ ok ]

 *   Loading: snd-seq-oss ...                                                                                                                                              [ ok ]

 *   Loading: snd-pcm-oss ...                                                                                                                                              [ ok ]

 * Restoring Mixer Levels ...

XXX write TLV...

XXX write TLV...

i created the file but no results  :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## eracks

I had this issue with my laptop, and solved it rather easily by passing the model= option to the snd_hda_intel module.  Do a dmesg.  If you see the snd_hda_intel complaining about an unknown device, edit /etc/modules.d/alsa and add the following line:

options snd_hda_intel model=<your model here>

I'm not sure what models are available, but I was able to make it work with the 'toshiba' model, even though I'm not actually using a Toshiba laptop.  You could try the same (though there may be one better suited for your specific machine.)

Let us know if this helps  :Smile: 

James

----------

## your_WooDness

ah...yes, i can remember that this also was an issue when i read about those sound problems. You can find the available models in the file /usr/src/linux/Documentation/sound/alsa/ALSA-Configuration.txt and search for ALC883 or just 883.

Unfortunately I haven't found any helpful hints in google so I guess you will have to trail 'n' error, except for someone knows which model to insert. =0/ 

WooD

----------

## braulio

 *your_WooDness wrote:*   

> ah...yes, i can remember that this also was an issue when i read about those sound problems. You can find the available models in the file /usr/src/linux/Documentation/sound/alsa/ALSA-Configuration.txt and search for ALC883 or just 883.
> 
> Unfortunately I haven't found any helpful hints in google so I guess you will have to trail 'n' error, except for someone knows which model to insert. =0/ 
> 
> WooD

 

Well, i spent this afternoon tryin' n' guessin'the card model from the alsa txt  file but i'm still without sound. Any ideas?  :Sad: 

----------

## drpt

the mb uses model=6stack-dig in /etc/modules.d/alsa

############################

alias snd-card-0 snd-hda-intel

options snd-hda-intel model=6stack-dig

alias sound-slot-0 snd-hda-intel

##########################3

----------

## braulio

 *drpt wrote:*   

> the mb uses model=6stack-dig in /etc/modules.d/alsa
> 
> ############################
> 
> alias snd-card-0 snd-hda-intel
> ...

 

Thanks for the help, i already tried that one but didn't work. Do i have to include something particular in the make.conf? Do i have to install the alsa drivers instead of include them in the kernel?

----------

## d2_racing

Why use the alsa-driver package when you can use the built in kernel driver.

We miss something...it's not a big deal a think...

Come on guys, we need to figure this out  :Smile: 

----------

## OmSai

 *d2_racing wrote:*   

> Why use the alsa-driver package when you can use the built in kernel driver.

 

Definitely.

Except it seems the nVidia hda-intel integrated cards series, new as they are, have kernel support after 2.6.22-r8 (since my MCP51 didn't work with that version)

----------

## braulio

Thanks all of you for this solutions. I really appreciate this. I could solve the problem upgrading to the latest kernel 2.6.23-r3. Now i have sound.

PD: sorry i didn't post before but couldn't solved till now. Thanks

----------

## PhilD

Hey guys, hope you don't mind me tagging on the thread here.  I have a similar issue.  Although mine has been working for the past year prior to some updates a while back.  I have been gone for a while so I am not sure exactly when it broke, just that it did.  I have ran the alsa info script and all information is up at:

http://pastebin.ca/871167

I have noticed that Dmesg gives the following error:

```
hda_codec: Unknown model for ALC883, trying auto-probe from BIOS...
```

I have tried all version of the option snd_hda_intel module in my modules.d/alsa file with no change.  I must say, it is rather frustrating when something that has been working great breaks with an update.  

Thanks for any and all help!

PhilD

----------

## OmSai

 *PhilD wrote:*   

> Although mine has been working for the past year prior to some updates a while back.  I have been gone for a while so I am not sure exactly when it broke, just that it did.
> 
> ...
> 
> ```
> ...

 

I'm using the same MCP51, as you, and also alsa-drivers instead of kernel sound.

If your sound broke with the update check your config files, maybe they got accidentally overwritten -

(Might be a little different depending on your motherboard...)

```
# Alsa kernel modules' configuration file.

##

## IMPORTANT:

## You need to customise this section for your specific sound card(s)

## and then run `update-modules' command.

## Read alsa-driver's INSTALL file in /usr/share/doc for more info.

##

##  ALSA portion

 alias snd-card-0 snd-hda-intel

##  OSS/Free portion

alias sound-slot-0 snd-card-0

# OSS/Free portion - card #1

alias sound-service-0-0 snd-mixer-oss

alias sound-service-0-3 snd-pcm-oss

alias sound-service-0-12 snd-pcm-oss

alias /dev/mixer snd-mixer-oss

alias /dev/dsp snd-pcm-oss

alias /dev/midi snd-seq-oss

# Set this to the correct number of cards.

# --- BEGIN: Generated by ALSACONF, do not edit. ---

# --- ALSACONF version 1.0.15rc1 ---

alias snd-card-0 snd-hda-intel

alias sound-slot-0 snd-hda-intel

# --- END: Generated by ALSACONF, do not edit. ---
```

and of course make sure you have the line -

```
ALSA_CARDS="hda-intel"
```

If it wasn't there you have to re-emerge alsa-driver

If you updated your kernel, follow the Gentoo ALSA guide and make sure the configuration is what it should be.

Also, run alsaconf to see if ALSA can see your sound. You could probably just go through the whole setup, using the guide (above).

----------

## PhilD

As expected it is just my system.  :Smile: 

I wasn't running the alsa-driver package, but switched to in during my attempts to fix the problem.  I should have mentioned that.  That is the current state on my box though.  Our /etc/modules.d/alsa files match exactly as luck would have it.  I have also ran through the Gento ALSA Guide to make sure I haven't missed something.  When done by the book everything says it is happy but no sound, and that single hint in dmesg.

I use alsaconf to configure the card and no errors or warnings are generated.  I did have a problem a few months ago that the card would quit working and I would have to rerun alsaconf. But it would always come right back.

Thanks for the suggestions!  I worked through them all.... Any others?

PhilD

----------

## OmSai

 *PhilD wrote:*   

> I did have a problem a few months ago that the card would quit working and I would have to rerun alsaconf. But it would always come right back.

 I would guess then that your hardware is faulting

But let's rule out everything else before going there...

First off all, to rule out external hardware, use a working pair of headphones (for example) instead whatever speakers you were using previously.

Then check if you can see the moving sound meter when you run:

```
aplay -vv /usr/share/sounds/alsa/Front_Center.wav
```

You can also try to play a sine wave tone with

```
speaker-test -t sine
```

If all is well with those commands but still no sound, check into your alsamixer settings.

Unmute all, turn up the volume to say 80% and also set output to 2ch

I had an issue where my XFCE volume control would sometimes kill my sound.

I finally found out that just opening the xfce-mixer gui in my taskbar somehow switched my card over to 4ch output (but still displayed 2ch?!? on the gui)

I work around that by resetting it to 2ch using alsamixer.

Another idea, though you've probably tried this already, is to look at the unofficial ALSA troubleshooting guide

----------

## PhilD

Well, a quick update.  I did finally get it to work again with the 6stack-dig model, a lot of rebooting, and probably some luck to go along with it.  I am not sure why it quit working in the first place, but hopefully now that the module is called out it will stay working.

I had tried the head-phones with no luck.  I wasn't expecting it to work since I was getting a codec error in dmesg.  I did a kernel update and some more playing with the /etc/modules.d/alsa options and finally got a load that would not produce errors when /etc/init.d/alsasound restart was issued.  I had to add the 6stack-dig as well as the fix_position= 1 (I think that is correct).  After a update-modules the correct position and model was loaded with a restart.  My old mixer settings were also loaded in.

Like I said above, not exactly sure what did it, but hopefully the fix will last.  Thanks for the help!!!!

PhilD

----------

## miroR

=== When kernel is : linux-2.6.30-gentoo-r5 ===

Audio doesn't work for programs, like mplayer, audacios, even aplay gets nothing whatsoever, but KDE 4.3 nicely audibly loads and unloads itself... Root or user, doesn't matter. And adobe-flash in Firefox or Konqueror doesn't work...

Relevant snippet from /var/log/messages is:

[...]

Oct 19 12:29:18 my_box [    8.711161] cx88[0]: i2c init: enabling analog demod on HVR1300/3000/4000 tuner

Oct 19 12:29:18 my_box [    8.865921] tuner 0-0043: chip found @ 0x86 (cx88[0])

Oct 19 12:29:18 my_box [    8.865927] tda9887 0-0043: creating new instance

Oct 19 12:29:18 my_box [    8.865931] tda9887 0-0043: tda988[5/6/7] found

Oct 19 12:29:18 my_box [    8.930200] tuner 0-0061: chip found @ 0xc2 (cx88[0])

Oct 19 12:29:18 my_box [    8.965540] tveeprom 0-0050: Hauppauge model 69009, rev B2D3, serial# 3309692

Oct 19 12:29:18 my_box [    8.965545] tveeprom 0-0050: MAC address is 00-0D-FE-32-80-7C

Oct 19 12:29:18 my_box [    8.965549] tveeprom 0-0050: tuner model is Philips FMD1216MEX (idx 133, type 78 )

Oct 19 12:29:18 my_box [    8.965553] tveeprom 0-0050: TV standards PAL(B/G) PAL(I) SECAM(L/L') PAL(D/D1/K) ATSC/DVB Digital (eeprom 0xf4)

Oct 19 12:29:18 my_box [    8.965558] tveeprom 0-0050: audio processor is CX882 (idx 33)

Oct 19 12:29:18 my_box [    8.965561] tveeprom 0-0050: decoder processor is CX882 (idx 25)

Oct 19 12:29:18 my_box [    8.965564] tveeprom 0-0050: has radio, has IR receiver, has no IR transmitter

Oct 19 12:29:18 my_box [    8.965567] cx88[0]: hauppauge eeprom: model=69009

Oct 19 12:29:18 my_box [    8.965983] tuner-simple 0-0061: creating new instance

Oct 19 12:29:18 my_box [    8.965987] tuner-simple 0-0061: type set to 78 (Philips FMD1216MEX MK3 Hybrid Tuner)

Oct 19 12:29:18 my_box [    8.970142] input: cx88 IR (Hauppauge WinTV-HVR400 as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1a.0/0000:05:15.0/input/input5

Oct 19 12:29:18 my_box [    8.970203] cx88[0]/0: found at 0000:05:15.0, rev: 5, irq: 21, latency: 32, mmio: 0xdd000000

Oct 19 12:29:18 my_box [    8.970221] IRQ 21/cx88[0]: IRQF_DISABLED is not guaranteed on shared IRQs

Oct 19 12:29:18 my_box [    8.985962] wm8775 0-001b: chip found @ 0x36 (cx88[0])

Oct 19 12:29:18 my_box [    8.992482] cx88[0]/0: registered device video0 [v4l2]

Oct 19 12:29:18 my_box [    8.992517] cx88[0]/0: registered device vbi0

Oct 19 12:29:18 my_box [    8.992545] cx88[0]/0: registered device radio0

Oct 19 12:29:18 my_box [    8.996906] cx88[0]/2: cx2388x 8802 Driver Manager

Oct 19 12:29:18 my_box [    8.996927] cx88-mpeg driver manager 0000:05:15.2: PCI INT A -> GSI 21 (level, low) -> IRQ 21

Oct 19 12:29:18 my_box [    8.996939] cx88[0]/2: found at 0000:05:15.2, rev: 5, irq: 21, latency: 32, mmio: 0xdb000000

Oct 19 12:29:18 my_box [    8.996947] IRQ 21/cx88[0]: IRQF_DISABLED is not guaranteed on shared IRQs

Oct 19 12:29:18 my_box [    8.997496] cx88_audio 0000:05:15.1: PCI INT A -> GSI 21 (level, low) -> IRQ 21

Oct 19 12:29:18 my_box [    8.997511] IRQ 21/cx88[0]: IRQF_DISABLED is not guaranteed on shared IRQs

Oct 19 12:29:18 my_box [    8.997543] cx88[0]/1: CX88x/0: ALSA support for cx2388x boards

[...]

Oct 19 12:29:18 my_box [    9.730730] cx88/2: cx2388x dvb driver version 0.0.7 loaded

Oct 19 12:29:18 my_box [    9.730735] cx88/2: registering cx8802 driver, type: dvb access: shared

Oct 19 12:29:18 my_box [    9.730740] cx88[0]/2: subsystem: 0070:6902, board: Hauppauge WinTV-HVR4000 DVB-S/S2/T/Hybrid [card=68]

Oct 19 12:29:18 my_box [    9.730745] cx88[0]/2: cx2388x based DVB/ATSC card

Oct 19 12:29:18 my_box [    9.730749] cx8802_alloc_frontends() allocating 2 frontend(s)

Oct 19 12:29:18 my_box [    9.777927] tuner-simple 0-0061: attaching existing instance

Oct 19 12:29:18 my_box [    9.777934] tuner-simple 0-0061: couldn't set type to 63. Using 78 (Philips FMD1216MEX MK3 Hybrid Tuner) instead

Oct 19 12:29:18 my_box [    9.835519] DVB: registering new adapter (cx88[0])

Oct 19 12:29:18 my_box [    9.835529] DVB: registering adapter 0 frontend 0 (Conexant CX24116/CX24118)...

Oct 19 12:29:18 my_box [    9.835953] DVB: registering adapter 0 frontend 1 (Conexant CX22702 DVB-T)...

[...]

Oct 19 12:29:18 my_box [   10.638877] HDA Intel 0000:00:1d.0: PCI INT C -> GSI 21 (level, low) -> IRQ 21

Oct 19 12:29:18 my_box [   10.727579] hda_codec: Unknown model for ALC883, trying auto-probe from BIOS...

[...]

Oct 19 12:29:18 my_box [   15.403981] i2c /dev entries driver

Oct 19 12:29:18 my_box [   15.505770] ivtv: Start initialization, version 1.4.1

Oct 19 12:29:18 my_box [   15.505834] ivtv: End initialization

[...]

=== All the above is when the loaded kernel is : linux-2.6.30-gentoo-r5 ===

And there I also posted a diagnose script here:

http://pastebin.ca/1629579

Also:

Something small but ugly must be in the way, because:

alsamixer -c 0 opens:

Card: Conexant CX8811

Chip: CX88

and:

alsamixer -c 1 opens:

Card: HDA ULI M5461

Chip: Realtek ALC882 

while it is exacty the opposite when the working linux-2.6.29-gentoo-r2 kernel is loaded (alsamixer -c 0 opens ULI M5461 as it probably should, etc.). I did boots galore... to no avail to get the linux-2.6.30-gentoo-r5 (nor linux-2.6.31-gentoo-r3 for that matter) to work...

=== When kernel is : linux-2.6.29-gentoo-r2 ===

Audio works for programs, mplayer, audacios or any and KDE 4.3 is fine in all regards, for root and user. Adobe-flash in Firefox or Konqueror works...

Relevant snippet from /var/log/messages is:

Oct 19 13:03:11 my_box [   12.831914] Probing IDE interface ide0...

Oct 19 13:03:11 my_box [   13.037923] Linux video capture interface: v2.00

Oct 19 13:03:11 my_box [   13.268094] cx88/2: cx2388x MPEG-TS Driver Manager version 0.0.6 loaded

Oct 19 13:03:11 my_box [   13.283774] cx88/0: cx2388x v4l2 driver version 0.0.6 loaded

Oct 19 13:03:11 my_box [   13.318802] cx2388x alsa driver version 0.0.6 loaded

[...]

Oct 19 13:03:11 my_box [   14.922662] cx88[0]: subsystem: 0070:6902, board: Hauppauge WinTV-HVR4000 DVB-S/S2/T/Hybrid [card=68,autodetected], frontend(s): 2

Oct 19 13:03:11 my_box [   14.922667] cx88[0]: TV tuner type 63, Radio tuner type -1

Oct 19 13:03:11 my_box [   15.036334] cx88[0]: i2c init: enabling analog demod on HVR1300/3000/4000 tuner

Oct 19 13:03:11 my_box [   15.169375] tuner' 0-0043: chip found @ 0x86 (cx88[0])

Oct 19 13:03:11 my_box [   15.169381] tda9887 0-0043: creating new instance

Oct 19 13:03:11 my_box [   15.169384] tda9887 0-0043: tda988[5/6/7] found

Oct 19 13:03:11 my_box [   15.172819] tuner' 0-0061: chip found @ 0xc2 (cx88[0])

Oct 19 13:03:11 my_box [   15.173774] tuner' 0-0063: chip found @ 0xc6 (cx88[0])

Oct 19 13:03:11 my_box [   15.217231] tveeprom 0-0050: Hauppauge model 69009, rev B2D3, serial# 3309692

Oct 19 13:03:11 my_box [   15.217235] tveeprom 0-0050: MAC address is 00-0D-FE-32-80-7C

Oct 19 13:03:11 my_box [   15.217238] tveeprom 0-0050: tuner model is Philips FMD1216MEX (idx 133, type 78 )

Oct 19 13:03:11 my_box [   15.217242] tveeprom 0-0050: TV standards PAL(B/G) PAL(I) SECAM(L/L') PAL(D/D1/K) ATSC/DVB Digital (eeprom 0xf4)

Oct 19 13:03:11 my_box [   15.217245] tveeprom 0-0050: audio processor is CX882 (idx 33)

Oct 19 13:03:11 my_box [   15.217248] tveeprom 0-0050: decoder processor is CX882 (idx 25)

Oct 19 13:03:11 my_box [   15.217251] tveeprom 0-0050: has radio, has IR receiver, has no IR transmitter

Oct 19 13:03:11 my_box [   15.217254] cx88[0]: hauppauge eeprom: model=69009

Oct 19 13:03:11 my_box [   15.221849] tuner-simple 0-0061: creating new instance

Oct 19 13:03:11 my_box [   15.221855] tuner-simple 0-0061: type set to 78 (Philips FMD1216MEX MK3 Hybrid Tuner)

Oct 19 13:03:11 my_box [   15.224444] input: cx88 IR (Hauppauge WinTV-HVR400 as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1a.0/0000:05:15.2/input/input5

Oct 19 13:03:11 my_box [   15.224496] cx88[0]/2: cx2388x 8802 Driver Manager

Oct 19 13:03:11 my_box [   15.224522] cx88-mpeg driver manager 0000:05:15.2: PCI INT A -> GSI 21 (level, low) -> IRQ 21

Oct 19 13:03:11 my_box [   15.224534] cx88[0]/2: found at 0000:05:15.2, rev: 5, irq: 21, latency: 32, mmio: 0xdb000000

Oct 19 13:03:11 my_box [   15.224542] IRQ 21/cx88[0]: IRQF_DISABLED is not guaranteed on shared IRQs

Oct 19 13:03:11 my_box [   15.228755] HDA Intel 0000:00:1d.0: PCI INT C -> GSI 21 (level, low) -> IRQ 21

Oct 19 13:03:11 my_box [   15.310918] hda_codec: Unknown model for ALC883, trying auto-probe from BIOS...

Oct 19 13:03:11 my_box [   15.337337] cx8800 0000:05:15.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 21 (level, low) -> IRQ 21

Oct 19 13:03:11 my_box [   15.337349] cx88[0]/0: found at 0000:05:15.0, rev: 5, irq: 21, latency: 32, mmio: 0xdd000000

Oct 19 13:03:11 my_box [   15.337364] IRQ 21/cx88[0]: IRQF_DISABLED is not guaranteed on shared IRQs

Oct 19 13:03:11 my_box [   15.354125] wm8775' 0-001b: chip found @ 0x36 (cx88[0])

Oct 19 13:03:11 my_box [   15.369863] cx88[0]/0: registered device video0 [v4l2]

Oct 19 13:03:11 my_box [   15.369892] cx88[0]/0: registered device vbi0

Oct 19 13:03:11 my_box [   15.369920] cx88[0]/0: registered device radio0

Oct 19 13:03:11 my_box [   15.379341] cx88_audio 0000:05:15.1: PCI INT A -> GSI 21 (level, low) -> IRQ 21

Oct 19 13:03:11 my_box [   15.379353] IRQ 21/cx88[0]: IRQF_DISABLED is not guaranteed on shared IRQs

Oct 19 13:03:11 my_box [   15.379388] cx88[0]/1: CX88x/0: ALSA support for cx2388x boards

Oct 19 13:03:11 my_box [   15.657535] cx88/2: cx2388x dvb driver version 0.0.6 loaded

Oct 19 13:03:11 my_box [   15.657539] cx88/2: registering cx8802 driver, type: dvb access: shared

Oct 19 13:03:11 my_box [   15.657544] cx88[0]/2: subsystem: 0070:6902, board: Hauppauge WinTV-HVR4000 DVB-S/S2/T/Hybrid [card=68]

Oct 19 13:03:11 my_box [   15.657548] cx88[0]/2: cx2388x based DVB/ATSC card

Oct 19 13:03:11 my_box [   15.657551] cx8802_alloc_frontends() allocating 2 frontend(s)

Oct 19 13:03:11 my_box [   15.662509] tuner-simple 0-0061: attaching existing instance

Oct 19 13:03:11 my_box [   15.662513] tuner-simple 0-0061: couldn't set type to 63. Using 78 (Philips FMD1216MEX MK3 Hybrid Tuner) instead

Oct 19 13:03:11 my_box [   15.664824] DVB: registering new adapter (cx88[0])

Oct 19 13:03:11 my_box [   15.664829] DVB: registering adapter 0 frontend 0 (Conexant CX24116/CX24118)...

Oct 19 13:03:11 my_box [   15.665229] DVB: registering adapter 0 frontend 1 (Conexant CX22702 DVB-T)...

[...]

More from the offending 2.6.30:

my_box # aplay -l cat /proc/asound/cards

**** List of PLAYBACK Hardware Devices ****

card 1: M5461 [HDA ULI M5461], device 0: ALC883 Analog [ALC883 Analog]

  Subdevices: 1/1

  Subdevice #0: subdevice #0

card 1: M5461 [HDA ULI M5461], device 1: ALC883 Digital [ALC883 Digital]

  Subdevices: 1/1

  Subdevice #0: subdevice #0

my_box # cat /proc/asound/cards

 0 [CX8811]: CX88x - Conexant CX8811

             Conexant CX8811 at 0xdc000000

 1 [M5461 ]: HDA-Intel - HDA ULI M5461

             HDA ULI M5461 at 0xdfff4000 irq 21

Hauppauge HVR4000 (Conexant CX8811) is not yet used (I am too busy yet)...

Well, if I don't get quick fix from an obliging reader soon (but thanx anyway), I'll leave the linux-2.6.30-gentoo-r5 for now, and enjoy my Gentoo on linux-2.6.29-gentoo-r2 in my work and rare spare time...

This issue is clearly not purely Gentoo, but Gentoo-wise only on this thread I find closely similar problems (solved or not).

I also read:

 /usr/src/linux/Documentation/sound/alsa/HD-Audio.txt

and associates.

I didn't find much even there for my case, as KDE 4.3.1 on linux-2.6.30-gentoo-r5 starts and ends nicely audibly (so the sound works...), but KDE won't let me use any audio programs...

Annoying...

----------

## miroR

pcm.card0

{  type hw

[...]

in the top post via editing the .asoundrc or straight in the /etc/modprobe.d/alsa.conf didn't help any...

And in a rather unlikely place I seem to have found the solution.

But I don't have time now to tell you... Sorry!... I have other work on my hands.

You can send me email if you really can't work this out...

No, I'm only joking. I know occcasional Gentoo user will be reading this, because it's a dead end if you have abnormal drivers trying to make you pull your hair by grabbing card0 position and not letting you play anything out on your audio...

That's what they say you need to put in your

/etc/modprobe.d/alsa.conf

You can do this on your Gentoo:

echo "# Prevent abnormal drivers from grabbing index 0" >> /etc/modprobe.d/alsa.conf

echo "options cx88_alsa index=-2" >> /etc/modprobe.d/alsa.conf

Here is why:

http://linuxtv.org/wiki/index.php/Hauppauge_WinTV-HVR-4000

That does seem to have prevented me from smashing things in my environment out of despair this evening  :Wink: 

I hope this helps.

----------

